# best way to remove algae from texas holey rocks?



## 4pokguy (Apr 14, 2011)

I need to tear down my 55gal and I have a lot of texas holey rocks covered with algae.
I was wondering if anyone knows the best way to remove algae from texas holey rocks.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Scrub them and then soak them in bleach.


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

a power washer


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would soak first in bleach, then scrub. The bleach will kill the algae and makes is come off easier. Truth is , I learned to live with the "natural" look. When bleaching, rinse well and then let totally air dry before putting back in the tank.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

PfunMo said:


> Truth is , I learned to live with the "natural" look.


 :thumb:


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just let nature take over the rock it does look more natural. keepers choice though


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 14, 2011)

well, I'm in the process of removing a few pieces of rock at a time, and I've soaked them in bleach over night.

What do I do now? How can I make sure that the bleach isn't gonna leech out of the rocks when I put them back into the tank?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

4pokguy said:


> well, I'm in the process of removing a few pieces of rock at a time, and I've soaked them in bleach over night.
> 
> What do I do now? How can I make sure that the bleach isn't gonna leech out of the rocks when I put them back into the tank?


Rinse them thoroughly then put them in a bucket of water double dosed with a good dechlorinator like Prime etc... for 24 hrs or so. Then allow them to dry completely.


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

i dont take risks with bleach thats just me. hope you get the algae off! :fish: :dancing: :? :zz:      :x opcorn:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

As long as you don't take the rocks out of a bucket of bleach and throw them in the tank, it's perfectly fine. A lot of people including myself have used bleach for years with no ill effects. Just need to make sure everything is rinsed and dried. Chlorine once it dries, turns into a gas and quicky dissipates.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The fables about bleach are right up there with the "birther" questions! Since it has been in the water we drink and use for our tanks most places, I have never understood why there is concern about dealing with it. Most of us deal with it every time we fill our tanks.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the info everyone!!


----------

